# Vizsla needs adoption in Toronto



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all, 
I was told by a Vizsla owner friend that the Toronto Humane Society on River Street just received a 1 year old female.
Let's hope somebody here can adopt her.
This is the only picture I was given and she is not up on their website yet.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I just posted a similar topic :'( poor babies.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Anytime I see these I reach out to our local/regional Vizsla Club rescue to let them know about a Vizsla in a humane society. Our V rescue here in Florida pulls the dog and gets someone to foster until a proper home is found. Every V they have goes rather quickly and you know they will find the right home. Recently, they found a home for a 10 yr old female and it took them about 2 weeks. Younger dogs will go fast.


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Heartbreaking pic!! The poor girl looks like she is in prison! :'(


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Sad eyes. Lets hope she gets a lifetime of happy soon (fingers crossed).


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This week I've sent 6 "can we please rescue this dog" emails to my boyfriend. Each with the response of "we have our hands full right now." If I could rescue all of them I would! Such a sweet face on this little lady but such sad eyes :'(


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Update, I went to see the dog last night.
Owner surrendered... she is actually a HE. When I went to see him I noticed a sign that said he was not up for adoption yet. I did notice that he had his back hip shaved. Once I spoke with one of the ladies at the shelter she told me that he has recently had surgery for hip dysplasia and he wouldn't be ready for adoption for a few weeks.
She also mentioned that he had been there for a while, whatever that means. 
he was a happy boy, he tried wagging his tail but seeing as how he is recovering from surgery I could see why it wasn't going a mile a minute. 
Then I tried walking away and he roo'd at me a few times :-\... that's when I pretty much wished I could take him home.
Oh and his name is Bosco

As a side note, I did contact the VSO, Vizsla Society of Ontario to see if they could rescue him. I have not heard back from Elaine. I hope they can do something for him.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I just joined this forum so I could chat about MY V, but I have an update on this one.

I went to go see Bosco today, too. He is 11 months old, and I was told that his owners likely surrendered him due to the dysplasia and the costs associated with it. I had a pretty extensive conversation with the staff at the Toronto Humane Society regarding hip dysplasia and the procedure, treatments, therapy, etc. that he would need.

He has had a femoral head ostectomy done to his right hip. When I was there, he seemed in pretty good spirits. He walked over to me at the gate (with a limp) and stood up, pushing his face through the bars so I could pet him and he could lick my hands. He's all mouth and paws, just like my boy. When he stands, he puts his weight on his other three legs and has the back right leg sort of hover just off the ground. He was rooo rooo roooh-ing at me, too. He seems like a very sweet boy and I started to cry when I was there because I want him so badly and it breaks my heart to see him in pain! 

He is a foster to adopt, and anyone who wants to potentially adopt him must first foster for 2-4 months, bringing him back regularly for checkups and once every two weeks for laser treatment. The Toronto Humane Society covers this financially until he is adopted and no longer fostered. I spoke with the vet who worked with him as well, and she said that she thought he would be able to get to about 80% after healing fully, which sounds pretty good to me. They seemed to think that was a good prognosis as well.

I'm going to be having a chat with my hubby this evening about Bosco. 

I also took a photo of him. He looks much better in this one than he does in the other!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

heatherdyanna, he's beautiful and he would be so lucky to go to a home with another V he could play with! I hope you can foster/adopt him!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

This Elvis lip gets me everytime. ❤❤❤


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> heatherdyanna, he's beautiful and he would be so lucky to go to a home with another V he could play with! I hope you can foster/adopt him!


Thanks! I have to talk to my hubby about it, because it will be a huge undertaking for us... I'll have to see what he thinks about the whole thing. He's away in LA for a business conference this week...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I completely agree that it's a big undertaking but if it helps at all, lots of us on here have 2 (or more) vizslas and in so many ways (once you work out all the initial kinks) having 2 is much easier than having one! They have each other for companionship, play together and tire each other out, and you don't feel as guilty when you leave home, knowing they have each other


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Heatherdyanna - Thanks so much for the update! I called the THS to get info; I live in Ottawa and feel that it would be really difficult to make the therapy sessions in TO every 2 weeks (and still keep my job).

I can't stand the thought of him not having a home and sounds like he'd be a lucky boy to end up in yours. I hope if it's meant to be that you get to foster/adopt him.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*heatherdyana* that is so nice that you and *Crazy Kian* went to see the pup. Does he have some toys and things to play with?

I do hope you can persuade your husband to let you foster/adopt him, he would be one very lucky dog. Yes it is a tremendous undertaking but I am sure it will be very rewarding. I also agree with flynnandlunasmom, having 2 has it's merits and it is just wonderful to see them playing and interacting together. 

Fingers and toes crossed. Let us know how you get on


----------



## MasaOnline (Nov 15, 2012)

This is amazing how much love Vizsla owners have for this breed and dogs in general. It was my friend Carol that was at the THS who first saw Bosco and send me the pic and got this process started. I'm so glad that people are interested in him, if I didn't have 2 V's and 2 cats already I would have been all over this. 

It sounds very promising that the THS is willing to do these treatments during fostering so I hope that eases the burden for whoever takes him in. 

There is/was a young Vizsla that I met at Greenwood Conservation in Ajax 1 or 2 times that had really bad hind hips... I'm wondering if its Bosco (I think it might be). 

Keep spreading the word so he can find a good home and please keep the updates coming


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

SweetCaroline said:


> Heatherdyanna - Thanks so much for the update! I called the THS to get info; I live in Ottawa and feel that it would be really difficult to make the therapy sessions in TO every 2 weeks (and still keep my job).
> 
> I can't stand the thought of him not having a home and sounds like he'd be a lucky boy to end up in yours. I hope if it's meant to be that you get to foster/adopt him.


You called when I was there! I was talking to one of the THS staff about Bosco and the phone rang and I heard another rep talking to you about Bosco. I heard her mention about the trips back and forth from Ottawa to Toronto for treatment.

I think he has so much more life to live. He's only a baby and I would love to have him.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

> "I think he has so much more life to live. He's only a baby and I would love to have him."


Bless you! We will keep our fingers and paws crossed for you, heatherdyanna!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Update: I spoke to my hubby and he's on board with meeting Bosco, and bringing our boy Mako in to meet him too! I went to the shelter today at lunchtime to see him again, and I saw that someone else has a hold on Bosco. The hold apparently goes until tonight, where they either come and get him, or he is available again... I would obviously be ecstatic that he is no longer in the shelter and gong to a good home, but I was hoping that would be MY home! We'll see tomorrow, I guess! Either way, that baby boy is going to be outta there soon!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Keep us posted!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I just saw that Bosco disappeared from the Toronto Humane Society's website, which means he has been successfully adopted into another family. I'm sad that it's not my family, but so happy that he has forever home!

I'll keep my eye out for future Vs up for adoption in the Toronto area.... Or, maybe look into getting a new puppy from a breeder sometime soon 

Thank you all for the love and support throughout the process!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Heather, he was taken by my in-laws. They actually picked him up today and he's home relaxing with them.
We had a great time meeting him yesterday during the interview process, he's such a handsome little guy with a great personality.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations to your in-laws! I'm so glad that he found a great home. I'm sure he's going to have a great life with them


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Where was the breeder in all this? Why wasn't the breeder notified instead of surrendering to the THS? Was this pup a backyard breeder or pet store purchase? Does he have a tracable microchip or tattoo? 
This situation infuriates me, I am disgusted at the owners.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having to have hip surgery at such a young age, I would be willing to bet the breeder or pet store was contacted by the original owner.
Had he gone back to this breeder he would have most likely been put down. Instead he had surgery and is going to a new forever home with a loving family. 
I hate seeing breeders make a profit off of unhealthy pups but we all know sending one back is like signing a death warrant. In a world where everything is right I would love to them to pay for all the medical expenses that their bad breeding produces. The pocket book is the only was to stop them.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

That's what I assume, too... Our breeder had a 'right to refuse' clause in our contract, which meant (to my understanding) that if we were ever going to give him up, we had to offer him to the breeder first. However, I would bet that the breeder wouldn't have wanted a puppy with hip dysplasia back from the owners... I asked the THS if they had any information on the breeder, but they said they didn't. It's sad that the breeder likely wouldn't have taken responsibility for it, but the best part is that Bosco now has a new home and new great parents and a new life


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Heather and all,
THS does have the breeder info, I looked at the CKC card that was in his file, I wasn't supposed to but the gentleman just gave it to me anyways.
Not much that can be done now at this point, he's with his new family and so far he is being a typical young boy causing havoc in his new home but still a bundle of joy.
I am sure once he settles in he will be a great dog for my in-laws. They couldn't be happier, well, they would be happier if Bosco didn't tear up the new bed they bought him ;D

They'll learn  



heatherdyanna said:


> That's what I assume, too... Our breeder had a 'right to refuse' clause in our contract, which meant (to my understanding) that if we were ever going to give him up, we had to offer him to the breeder first. However, I would bet that the breeder wouldn't have wanted a puppy with hip dysplasia back from the owners... I asked the THS if they had any information on the breeder, but they said they didn't. It's sad that the breeder likely wouldn't have taken responsibility for it, but the best part is that Bosco now has a new home and new great parents and a new life


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Crazy said:


> They couldn't be happier, well, they would be happier if Bosco didn't tear up the new bed they bought him ;D
> 
> They'll learn


My first thought when I saw the picture was 'I wonder how long that bed is going to last...' ;D

Glad he's settling in and already causing typical Vizsla mayhem.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Just a quick comment - THANK YOU guys. I am a Toronto resident and heard about him through someone where we live. It broke my heart immediately and then as I started reading this post, the tears started, until I got to the end. 

What an amazing group of people here that are committed to the bread. I am SO happy to hear he has gone to a great home.


----------

